

Ask HN: recommendations for temporary office space in SF? - lemming

We need to set up a temporary office in San Francisco to work on a project for a couple of clients we have in SF and the valley. Any recommendations for a good source of temporary offices? We could always go the Regus route but I'd be interested in any alternatives.
======
vrikhter
How many people are in your group? Do you need private offices or are you ok
working in an open environment with use of a conference room when necessary?
How long do you need it for?

I'm personally at Nextspace (<http://www.nextspace.us>) and really love it.
Its on 2nd and Market. There are a few other co-working spaces that are much
better than Regus in the area:

\- <http://www.sandboxsuites.com/> (multiple locations in SF)

\- <http://www.rocket-space.com/>

\- <http://wework.com/> (not sure if they're opened yet)

\- <http://bayarea.the-hub.net/public/space__Hub%20SoMa.html>

Also check out (<http://www.loosecubes.com/>) for companies renting out extra
space in their office.

Email me if you have questions about NextSpace.

~~~
lemming
Great, thanks for the reply - I'll take a look at those. I realised I didn't
give a lot of information. We'd be 3-5 people, we'd need private offices and
it would initially at least be for 3-4 months. Thanks for the links, I'll
check them out.

~~~
malandrew
While it's not the cheapest, I believe Rocketspace is probably the best option
for private offices for 3-5 people.

------
lee337
If Oakland is an option for you then check out <http://techliminal.com>

